# FODMAPs and Tea



## Yumeji (May 28, 2012)

Aside from caffeine content, do FODMAPs in tea trigger a reaction in IBS sufferers? (i.e., fruits, fennel, inulin, chocolate w/dairy, soy)

If FODMAPs are an issue, what's the consensus on tea products labelled "FODMAP free"? Would you buy such a product? Also, what would assure you this would be a safe product to consume?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

Any FODMAPs fruit and herbs in tea cause a FODMAPs reaction, such as apple or pear. I buy my tea from Teavana or the organic section where ingredients are listed and always read the ingredients over trusting a label. Tea usually isn't much of a trigger for me. Mint and chamomile tend to be fine. There is a load balancing issue, so if it's a tiny amount, it might be alright. Depends on how much and what else you are eating.


----------

